# You every have one of those days/weeks



## WhittleMeThis (Mar 1, 2009)

So I am already 2 days behind on my build schedule, so then my mortise machine motor dies in the middle of the project. I fuse with it for a couple of hours, call tech support for an hour or two, so they pronounce it dead, so now I am building a mortise jig, another day shot. Ok, now I am really getting behind on this build, so now I'm making key way mortises on my router table at 10:00 at night on Saturday and the damn router bit breaks, goes flying and gets lodged in the wall (no injury). Its my only 8 degree bit so now I am totally stuck with half the key ways done. Well now I am 4 days behind and delivery date is 3 days away, so I have to do 7 days work in 3 days. Hmm, not gonna happen, the customer is a re-modeler and has made his own promises to the homeowner.

You every have one of those days/weeks?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I know these kind of delays and problems are irritating but there are things to be grateful for like the router bit did not in bed it self in you. Remember good customers understand when things go wrong and you need a little time. Also Remember that people who rush or are overly tired are in line for serious injury.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

There are only two times when a woodworker hurries. Just before he make a mistake and just after he makes a mistake! lol. Been there, done that….........Here it is Sunday evening and the only reason I'm on the computer is I'm waiting for lacquer to flash over so I can flip some shelves and put the last coat of finish on tonight and be ready for delivery tomorrow. Promised to deliver tomorrow and fell a little behind on schedule. It's been a long week-end…........but all is well and tomorrow is another pay-day. Like Jim said, be thankful you didn't get hurt and I'm sure your customer will understand.


----------



## hootr (Mar 28, 2009)

glad your ok from the router snafu
go back and read jim's response, then read it again
getting hurt will only put you further behind or worse
good luck


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

ever had one of those days or weeks ?................how about a decade or two of them?

Dishwasher died, then the fridge died, then the dryer died, right after purchasing a brand new state of the art King size mattress. Then the furnace died…............SOB.

I'm approx., 10 weeks late on my current project…................so far no one is bitching me out.

But I am sooo happy to be on the right side of the grass !!!!!


----------



## pete79 (Oct 20, 2009)

I hear you. Wile I'm not a professional woodworker, I do deal with clients on a daily basis in my day job. Only advice I can offer after many years of working with clients is that when it comes to delays, keep your head up, don't make excuses, and deliver the best quality product as close to the deadline as possible. Smile and suck up any criticism on missed deadlines if it happens (remember you're the professional here). They may be upset at a missed deadline for a little while. But at long as the quality is good, they'll end up happy and eventually come back for more. Good luck!


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

o yes for me stared in 2004 when I got told I would be in the wheelchair for the rest of my life and I am just staring to get cot up .


----------

